# Does anyone here have an Amazon seller account?



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I do, and for the past couple of days, I have been unable to sell anything, or list anything, because a screen pops up that I have an invalid credit card (No, I don't!) and I can't access the customer support for sellers because - I have an invalid credit card!

Yesterday, I did successfully fix it for a few hours, but later, it reverted back to this.

Someone on their message board said they'd experienced the same thing.

Is anyone else having this issue? It's frustrating - although not as frustrating as it could be for someone who, unlike me, totally depends on this for their living or has employees.


----------



## MeatCountry (May 20, 2015)

Are you a professional seller ($40 upfront fee) or individual seller? If you have the seller app you can contact seller support through it. They are usually pretty good about calling back.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I am a professional seller, and I dealt with Seller Support and they weren't very helpful either. Other people are having the same kinds of problems, so I know it's a programming issue and not just me.

I am getting orders, which is a good sign.


----------

